# 7w6 vs. 6w7 Differences and Similarities



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey PersonalityCafe members! I have a question for you that I was hoping you could answer: What are the subtle differences between a 7w6 and a 6w7? In what ways are they alike, and in what ways are they different?

I have already done a google search, and did not find sufficient results, so any extra insight (or links to other helpful forum threads) you can provide, would be Excellent!

Please and thank you!


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

I can only tell you what I've experienced, but I am 7w6 and one of my best friends is a 6w7. He is more suspicious and critical than me in general, and more easily embarrassed. He is also slightly more reliable. He will do anything for his friends even if they are garbage. I have no problem taking out the trash. Screw me once and fuck you, I have other friends. He likes to make up excuses for his friends and say stuff like "Well, it was my fault for trusting him to begin with. I just won't expect much from him from now on."
Both of us are so/sx btw. We are both willing to stay at the same job for a long time because we feel obligated to stick it out as long as possible, but he is worse than me. He'll talk about quitting a job for months before getting up the nerve. He hates to disappoint, and so do I but not to the same extent. 

Overall we are pretty similar, but I have a lighter quality I think. I think faster, talk faster, move faster. It's like he gets stuck on the same ideas, beating them into the ground and I can't focus at all. We're both terrible students. We only care about things if someone else's livelihood depends on our performance. We're both very fidgety and anxious, but I think he is usually more socially conscious. I'm a little more self-absorbed. He pays more attention to what other people say and do.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

6w7: Shaggy from Scooby Doo, Tom Hanks
7w6: Jack Sparrow, Bugs Bunny


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

BUMP

Can anyone give me some specific trait differences, or links to forum threads I might find relevant?

Please and Thank You!


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

Jack Sparrow is a 7w8.

*a 6 user will use their 7 wing as an escape parachute from their conscious, where as 7 will use their 6 wing as a dose of reality.*


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Superfluous said:


> Jack Sparrow is a 7w8.


no, @Rebelgoatalliance is right. he is 7w6 Sp/Sx (his energy comes off much lighter, more nervous)



> *a 6 user will use their 7 wing as an escape parachute from their conscious, where as 7 will use their 6 wing as a dose of reality.*


good observation (both of the wings of 7 have a bit of a grounding effect)


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> no, @Rebelgoatalliance is right. he is 7w6 Sp/Sx (his energy comes off much lighter, more nervous)


Although he has nervous energy, it could be due to the fact her drinks a lot. Another thing is his valor is gutsy and more on the witty side - he shirks off danger for as long as he can whereas a six wing would be more on the defensive. It doesn't seem like Jack is counterphobic when hes on the attack. He is all for himself, and does nothing for others unless he reaps benefits, where as a six winger would fight for the underdog.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

This is a narrow explanation and I may expand on it later. But the one big thing that sticks out to me as a difference between 6's and 7's is the emotional tempo.

People don't bring it up often, but with 7's there is often a kind of binary you experience getting to know them closer. I haven't met many 7's who aren't willing to give you an explanation as to what they have reasoned to be feeling, or what they have experienced. On one hand, they tend to openly discuss the topics of their joys, wins, disappointments, inconveniences, personal attributes, conditions, etc. On the other hand though, no matter how much they jazz these things up (not "jazzed" in necessarily a positive way) or how upbeat or optimistic they appear in gesture, there is this steady emotional bareness, almost jadedness behind the flair - which is in part what they are trying to escape. Some 7's show this more directly with a nonchalant, almost dismissive ("oh well") kind of attitude, some rationalize the positive, and others run from it by becoming temporarily frantic, and demanding of their environment. In any case, there is this sense that they have to put a lot of effort into making themselves okay, up, and in an aggrandized frame but that in doing this, they also dry out their ability to experience the full gamut of an emotional experience. There is an inner aridness to type 7, and their aggrandizations defend against that. 

Although 6's, even with a 7 wing, can show this at times, they are by and large much more alert to issues that cause 7's to reify their experiences. They defend against being uncertain more than they do against their own inner dryness. While they can be externally ostentatious and cocky like 7's on occasion, 6w7 have a more grounded, alert approach to information than 7's. It is more important to know for sure and become certain of what they know than it is to synthesize what they want and be stimulated, which gives them for better or worse; for more or greater; more of a self limit to what they believe to be possible or willing to do (on some occasions with Counterphobia, their self limit can seem greater the lack thereof for 7's, but is a limit nonetheless). Along with this, they tend to doubt, double check, test, overturn, recapitulate their thoughts more than 7's. They are also less idealistic, and although 7 is the "frustration" type, 6 will sit in overt frustration over a more wide array of real world experiences than 7's (who become this way mostly when they are not respected or don't get what they think they deserve). 




My short quip on 6's and 7's is that 6w7's are adults who have the good and bad sides of children, while 7w6's are children who have the good and bad sides of adults.


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

@Figure

Hmm.. .

That was a lot to unpack and digest. You speak in a very poetic, yet inextricably deep way. 

I don't know that I relate to either of those things very much (but perhaps I just need to do more unpacking of your statements). 

What struck me the most is your last parting shot:



> "My short quip on 6's and 7's is that 6w7's are adults who have the good and bad sides of children, while 7w6's are children who have the good and bad sides of adults."


I definitely relate to being an adult with the good and bad side of a child (that's always been how I see myself). I bring great wonder, joy and awe to a situation (much in the way a child would) - - the world just never gets old to me, and I react excitedly to stimuli quite readily. But (on the low side of that same coin) - - I can be quite emotionally volatile when upset (kind of like a temper tantrum;; though I hate admitting that). Mostly just because I'm emotionally overwhelmed (like children). :laughing:

But I always thought that was a Type 7 thing? I thought Type 7's were eternal children? Especially -according to some- the SX Type 7?

Thank you again for responding! I appreciated the length and depth to which you explored the topic! I've actually found that this is not a commonly explored comparison of types;; & I think it could use much, much, much! more information.


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

@Swordsman of Mana @Superfluous

Captain Jack Sparrow is a difficult one to type. He's clearly a type 7;; but at surface glance, one _would_ think a 7w8. But something about him doesn't seem "ballsy" enough to be a 7w8 (those 8-wingers have guts! I almost envy them sometimes).

It's hard to say though.

Thanks for both joining the discussion!


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

@Figure

I also was thinking about what you said about Type 7's and being "emotional dry" inside (so to speak). I _think_ I understand what you're saying (and I _think_ I know what you're talking about). I almost see it as a barren inner emotional life. Because they fail to acknowledge, or notice their multitude of emotions, they do not have as deep or rich inner emotional lives. You have to develop it, to have it (and if you're constantly distracting yourself away from your insides;; nothing has been cultivated). Similar to some unhealthy Type 3's and Type 9's I am aware of - - Type 9's that failed to develop a personality (because no attention was directed towards that activity), or Type 3's who failed to develop who they are personally (though they may have developed a "persona") because again, it's not where their attention was. All of these things require attention, love and care - - when those things aren't there, nothing can grow.

Is this kind of what you are hitting on? It's something I have noticed in my Type 7 friends (and something I don't relate to;; because I have a rich, deep, inner emotional life that I have cultivated and paid much attention to), but it sounds like you were also saying that Type 6's were "emotional dry" inside? I guess I got confused towards the end there.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

o0india0o said:


> @_Figure_
> 
> Hmm.. .
> 
> That was a lot to unpack and digest. You speak in a very poetic, yet inextricably deep way.


Thanks - that's a very nice compliment, and very much appreciated 




o0india0o said:


> @_Figure_
> 
> I also was thinking about what you said about Type 7's and being "emotional dry" inside (so to speak). I _think_ I understand what you're saying (and I _think_ I know what you're talking about). I almost see it as a barren inner emotional life. Because they fail to acknowledge, or notice their multitude of emotions, they do not have as deep or rich inner emotional lives. You have to develop it, to have it (and if you're constantly distracting yourself away from your insides;; nothing has been cultivated). Similar to some unhealthy Type 3's and Type 9's I am aware of - - Type 9's that failed to develop a personality (because no attention was directed towards that activity), or Type 3's who failed to develop who they are personally (though they may have developed a "persona") because again, it's not where their attention was. All of these things require attention, love and care - - when those things aren't there, nothing can grow


Yeah, I think we're on the same page. Not to be mistaken with not having emotions, or repressing them. 7's will definitely cry, laugh, have feelings, and respond emotionally to things in their world (especially with optimism). It's not so much reactive emotions that lay barren, but having a cultivated emotional life as it occurs, as you imply. 

I have a cousin who is a 7 SX (7w8, ENFP) and on the surface NOBODY would call her "emotionally barren." She is upbeat, dramatic, generous, playful, temperamental, and has (sometimes violent) outbursts, especially when people (like my 6w7 Aunt) try to intrude on her love life. But when you sit and ask - what do you REALLY experience within yourself - not much. It's all outside the self, which to me, is what the "escapism" and avoidance of pain of 7 really mean. I just find, with 7's, that nothing is simply "as it is" (which they share in common with 1's and 4's) - it's more how they want to see things or think of things than what reality actually is. If a 7 wants to think something of themselves or wants something of their world, they give themselves that right and rationalize it the way they want to see it - sometimes without actually experiencing what they allegedly "want." And that lack of direct experience is what makes their inner world arid.


----------

